# So Very Angry!



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I need to take a break from modeling - for how long, I don't know. It's becoming a waste of time and money.

I'm sitting there, trying to be careful painting and doing some assembly on my Willys when I hear something snap off it. It's the rear view mirror. It snapped in half and I spent an hour looking for it. Gone forever and I'm not about to go out and spend another $30 for another one just for another mirror or to rebuild another one and have the same thing happen.

Nope. I'm done for the time being. Everything will be mothballed until such time as I feel cool enough to so much as look at a kit and not want to heave it through a window.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Mage, Mage...

We all have days like this. Doesn't mean you have to quit building. Take a break from the Willys and work on another of your started projects for a while (I'm sure you have one or three sitting on the back burner, right?).

When you get back to the Willys ask yourself whether you want it to look showroom new or well used? Maybe it was somebody's go-to-work transportation, dented and well worn, with the mirror busted off and an odd one (from your spares box - you do have a spares box, right?) bolted on. You may be cheesed at it now, but you could turn it into your finest model ever!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Magesblood said:


> I need to take a break from modeling - for how long, I don't know. It's becoming a waste of time and money.
> 
> I'm sitting there, trying to be careful painting and doing some assembly on my Willys when I hear something snap off it. It's the rear view mirror. It snapped in half and I spent an hour looking for it. Gone forever and I'm not about to go out and spend another $30 for another one just for another mirror or to rebuild another one and have the same thing happen.
> 
> Nope. I'm done for the time being. Everything will be mothballed until such time as I feel cool enough to so much as look at a kit and not want to heave it through a window.


Cool. Thanks for that valuable info.


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*I understand!*

After nine months of scratch building the last thing I want to do is start on a plastic kit or another scratch build-it's burn out.
To keep active I will work on card (paper) models or I am working on sculpting Land of the Giants and XL5 8" action figures. My point is that I'm still creating something in one form or another. And if I really get burnt out I will just paint on canvas for a while. But after a few weeks of watching what everyone else is building I'm ready to get back to the glue, paint and hopes of perfection.
Building models was much simpler as a kid.

Here is what Ive been working on the last nine months. She is wood, plastic and fiberglass and about 1/250 scale. Nine months of pain and victory. I'm
ready for a break.
Again rather than just walking away just fine another creative outlet to keep your skills up.
Mike


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Zorro said:


> Cool. Thanks for that valuable info.


aren't you so very helpful?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Don't listen to Zorro, that was very rude. You are obviously frustrated and looking for some support. Trust me, we have all been there. You are correct in putting that project away, and possibly taking a little break from the hobby. But the sun will shine another day, and you can either do what Mark suggested and pick up where you left off on another project, or go back and look at the Willys with the bebefit of the passage of time.

I've done this on several occasions where something was frustrating the crap out of me and I began to let it effect my love of my hobby. Funny thing is, most of these projects are the models I am most proud of today. And when I go back and look at them, I can't even find the areas that gave me the most trouble. 

When they say time heels all wounds, they ain't kidding! Just take a deep breath, walk away and know you aren't alone in this sort of thing!

Tory


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been there for certain... I was building the Tamiya Wildcat kit and was just about finished... on the bottom of the fuselage there's a REALLY SMALL hook, well... my copy does NOT have the hook!!! It flew out of my fingers and found a spot of my building area where no human has ever been!! It is still MIA!! As others have said, put the Willys away for a while and take a good deep breath, walk away and get a fresh start in a couple days. - Denis


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Magesblood,
Brother I've been there many times. In 2007 when I was going through all my troubles I went six months before touching a kit and then turn around having the bike accident it was another 6 months. :freak:
Then a few years back I just lost the feeling. But I have to say - given time it comes back! :thumbsup: Just need time! So take that long brake, you deserve it with all the kits you've been doing. Just think though - you really do good work on your kits!:thumbsup: So just don't give it up! Also, just think back on what enjoyment you get when you are working on a kit! Does it give you a good feeling when working on a kit? That's the thing you have to ask yourself! So give it some time. We're here for you dude!!!!!!!!!!!:wave:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Keep your chin up & work on something else for a bit; being upset (over a human mistake) causes further errors.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Take a day or two or a week off. Its a hobby, not a job. Do it for fun. When its getting to feel like work, put the glue and paint away for the evening.

I think there's almost a subliminal competition here some times to see who can build the most/best etc models. That kills the fun!

Cheers!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Sometimes it's good to step away for a while when you feel like you've hit a wall on something that you would normally enjoy. It's like taking a vacation from work. Just drop everything associated with modeling for a while and take a break. Then, just like with a vacation from work, you will find that after a week or two, you will feel that overwhelming urge to go back and finish your project with renewed vigor and enthusiasm.


----------



## martinacm (Oct 2, 2007)

when i drop a small part i stretch some tights(nylons) over the end of the vacuum cleaner nozzle and have a vacuuming session , sometimes the offending part gets sucked onto the nylons (not mine by the way the wifes!) and viola end of stress. on the other hand if the part has gone to an alternate dimension then its touch and go if the rest of the model survives the following rant and abuse. remain calm fellow stressed modellers.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Does the wife complain much during this procedure?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

it's just that so much time and attention goes into a kit that one fragile part has to snap off and ruin the whole thing is just so disheartening. And to add insult to injury, someone had to go off and be a so-and-so when I go off and vent.

Se yeah, I've got better stuff I can be spending my money on. My 2 1/2 year old for one.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Lot of GREAT advice here Mage - Put it aside for awhile and let the feelings of frustration fade. Playing with a 2 1/2 year old can definitely help you forget :thumbsup: Come back to it later - whether its a day or a week or a moth or a year.

And if you can't find the mirror, post in the wanted section here at Hobbytalk and at other forums (Maybe ones with a military vehicle focus) and see if anyones got an extra. You may get lucky!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mages, the amount of times I've felt like giving up is unbelievable. I remember I completed a Fokker Triplane a few years back. I was just painting the wheels when hey presto....it just slipped out of my hand and shattered into many pieces. A few weeks later I left a Sopwith Camel to dry on the kitchen table overnight and when I got up the next day the undercarriage had fallen off as my mother had moved it and put it down hard. Then there was the time I left an SR71 on a table in my room and my cat knocked it off breaking the nose and wings. I've lost count of the times I've felt like throwing a brick through the tv because of things like that, bad paint, decal jobs etc, etc. Modelling can be really frustrating.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I stumped my toe this morning. I hate when that happens.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Magesblood said:


> ...I've got better stuff I can be spending my money on. My 2 1/2 year old for one.


Oh yeah, there's nothing like a toddler to help a guy relax.  Or were you referring to a bottle of Scotch - ? :freak:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Mage,
try boxing everything as though it were going into storage.

After some time has passed, you'll probably feel the urge
to build again.

As for that mirror, isn't there a website that sells just parts?
Maybe you could get a replacement.

If you don't feel like quitting model building completely, 
put together a fun, simple kit. Like those pre-painted Gundams.
They snap together quickly. 
Mood enhancer!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

If the mirror is the driver side one, which I am not sure if there is any other on it, I have a Tamiya mirror left over from my Rat Patrol Willys version. Couldn't mount the Thompsons on the side with the mirror on. If thats the one just let me know.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Zorro said:


> I stumped my toe this morning. I hate when that happens.


You were beat up a lot as a kid weren't you? 

All's good Mages, you'll get the spirit again!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

We have all been there Mage - walking away for a while does help. If the fun is gone time to step back. It will return and when you finally complete the Willys you will even feel better about it.
Hang in there!!!
Steve


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Scott Hasty said:


> You were beat up a lot as a kid weren't you?


Only once actually. I was in the 8th grade and the guy who beat me up was in the 10th grade. At that time, he was dating a girl who eventually grew up to become an Oscar winning movie producer. He, on the other hand, grew up to become a hardcore criminal and had been in and out of prison the last time I heard anything about him. His former girlfriend is tied to the original production of _Planet of The Apes _in such an intimate yet roundabout way as to be utterly fascinating. No one here could possibly guess how.

And I have a 10 year old. 

But she can't beat me up. 

Yet.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

Magesblood said:


> I need to take a break from modeling - for how long, I don't know. *It's becoming a waste of time and money.
> *



No offense but all hobbies are a waste of time and money. That's why they're called hobbies. If you made money and were productive with the time, it would be called a job.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

Zorro said:


> His former girlfriend is tied to the original production of _Planet of The Apes _in such an intimate yet roundabout way as to be utterly fascinating. No one here could possibly guess how.


She was a banana tester?

She donated hair for the costumes?

She had a red butt?


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I would say one needs a break.

Clear burn-out.

Also in the scheme of things, when one is so fixated, little things become huge pits of dispair and frustration. However in the big picture, it truly is spilt milk, but, and justifably so, your upset. So take that much deserved break, become a kid again and find that inner child from your son.

Take care, remember the cup is always half full.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

pleasure and pain are two sides of the same coin. Whatever gives you pleasure today will give you pain on another. So, you know that 2 1/2 year old, well someday......


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

wurthusa said:


> No offense but all hobbies are a waste of time and money. That's why they're called hobbies. If you made money and were productive with the time, it would be called a job.


LOL! What exquisite, perfect sense that makes...


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> LOL! What exquisite, perfect sense that makes...


And remember, when you leave work on Friday, it's only two days till Monday!


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

Scott Hasty said:


> And remember, when you leave work on Friday, it's only two days till Monday!


And if the boss tells you on Friday to not bother coming in Monday, it's a 3 day weekend.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wev'e all been there! I was building a 1/8 Jaguar with working suspension and just after finishing the chasis I bumped it by accident into the end of the work table and snapped off one of the front wheels/control arm assemblies and three parts broke at the same time! I wanted to heave the whole thing up against the wall! Instead I put the kit down and took the dog for a walk and did not touch it again for a week. My self imposed attitude adjustment helped a lot and I was able to fix the damage at a latter date. 

Hang in there! Wev'e all been there!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Those little cheap Hawk kits of the "Weird-Ohs' are what I use for distraction from serious projects. Gee, mess one up and you're out 5 bucks or so. I don't even fill them, just use lots of clothes pins to hold the parts while they dry. I switch back n forth from the jupiter 2's, to the model railroad to doing yard work.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Man...if I were to quit modeling everytime something went wrong while building a kit...I'd have quit a thousand times by now!
...and it's a known fact that when a piece breaks off a kit or is dropped to the floor it actually slips off into another dimention, honest to God...ANOTHER DIMENTION!!!
Keep the Faith Baby!...It will get better :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sounds like a "last straw" scenario, Mage. 

But heck, that kind of stuff happens to us all the time. The usual option is to scratch build a new part. 

But I understand the anger. I can't tell you how many times I've smashed a half-built kit into little pieces and thrown it away when something like that happens. More often, I'll just knock off for the rest of the day, then either try to fix the damage, or set the model aside for when I feel like fixing it, and start a new kit.


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

Mage' - it's good to take a break every now and then. When you're ready to get back up on the Horse, you'll know it and you'll be fine.

If you decide you want to put a new rearview mirror on your Willys Jeep - just send me your address in a PM here - I'll send you one of my spares.

Jim


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

John P said:


> Sounds like a "last straw" scenario, Mage.
> 
> But heck, that kind of stuff happens to us all the time. The usual option is to scratch build a new part.
> 
> But I understand the anger. I can't tell you how many times I've smashed a half-built kit into little pieces and thrown it away when something like that happens. More often, I'll just knock off for the rest of the day, then either try to fix the damage, or set the model aside for when I feel like fixing it, and start a new kit.


 
Or just added a couple of nacells...


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm a little bit with Zorro on this. Mages, no offense, but hard to believe you're really hanging up the spurs - especially since you seem to do nice work. I loved the gold foil on Spock.

Take a deep breath, man. It seems you're among friends.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I just have my waiters do the gluing and painting for me. www.monstercafesaltillo.com

I don't have time to do the kits! I pretty much just like the end result.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

You will find that missing piece.Sounds crazy but take your time & look for it.Calmer heads prevail.I`ve had similar situations.I remember accidentally kicking my Monarch Nosferatu box containing all the keys unsprewed across the room.Every key except for one flew out of the box.You could hear me yell "Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!" I got down on my stomach & carefully scoured my rug & found every single one.Finding that part will lift your spirits.Take your time & leave no stone unturned.You know it`s there.It can`t simply disappear.Only socks can do that.  Good luck Bro! Take your time looking.It will pay off.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

would something like this help or not, from the carpet monster eating small parts


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mages...turn that frown upsidedown....and buy some firecrackers...
it's the ultimate solution to your dilema...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

skinnyonce said:


> would something like this help or not, from the carpet monster eating small parts


Sure....one sneeze and KERBOING!!!...parts a-plenty catapulting in every direction...
...Looks like a dandy idea for eating Lobster though!...that is... if you rode the short bus to school
Mcdee


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

skinnyonce said:


> would something like this help or not, from the carpet monster eating small parts


WTF is wrong with that dude? That beard and hairdo don't go together. I bet he has a smoking hot wife though. Dudes like that always seem to pull the finest tail.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

wurthusa said:


> Dudes like that always seem to pull the finest tail.
> 
> Mcdougall wrote
> ...Looks like a dandy idea for eating Lobster though
> ...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Magesblood said:


> not want to heave it through a window.


Speaking of windows, I'm having ALL KINDS OF TROUBLE with my windows on my Leif Ericson build. I get mad , walk away and come back and do it over again. The point is , I stay at it. Don't let it get you down Mage. I'm not perfect by any means but the guys on this forum give me inspiration to keep going.
Just my 2 cents worth.
-Jim


----------



## Zarnista71 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have been there.... There is 1 model that Vexes me.... The Aoshima Knight Rider... I have painted and stripped it about 6 times.... I lost both side mirrors the last time... It will cost 45 plus shipping for a new model for just the mirrors.... Hang in there..


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I managed to replace it with the top of one of those sewing or crochet needles and a piece of sprue. You can kind of tell the difference close up and if you know what you're looking for but otherwise looks genuine from a comfortable distance.

Sorry to go off like that. It's just that a $30 kit can be ruined by a tiny piece like that going AWOL. I've had that happen to like three FM TIEs now. First one was an entire solar panel.

Thanks everyone for your words of encouragement. 

The past couple days I've been immersing myself in sewing seeds collected from the fall - getting the ready to plant in a few weeks and getting the car ready for inspection.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

skinnyonce said:


>


He can't really be working on the loco. The tender would never be attached while working with the engine on the bowser sponge. Doesn't look like a 'real' model railroaders workbench either.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

JGG1701 said:


> Speaking of windows, I'm having ALL KINDS OF TROUBLE with my windows on my Leif Ericson build....


Jim,

We may not be able to help Mages with his problem, but here's an answer for yours: http://www.jt-graphics.com/D_500.html


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Mark.:thumbsup:

But I am drilling & filing mine out so that I may light it.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=288492

-Jim


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Is it just me or does that guy look like he's about ready to eat the engine??? I have the same setup with a shop apron. I just glued some velcro under the edge of my bench and on the bottom edge of the apron. It looks goofy as all get out but it works like a charm.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> Is it just me or does that guy look like he's about ready to eat the engine??? I have the same setup with a shop apron. I just glued some velcro under the edge of my bench and on the bottom edge of the apron. It looks goofy as all get out but it works like a charm.


As stupid as it looks, :tongue: its not as stupid looking as me/us crawling around on the floor with a flashlight and magnifing glass looking for a stupid peice of model parts,  plus the occasional xacto rolls off the bench and you dont have to catch that with your legs anymore.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> The past couple days I've been immersing myself in sewing seeds collected from the fall - getting the ready to plant in a few weeks and getting the car ready for inspection.


NEIL:...This self-sufficiency thing really is amazing. We sow the seed, right. Nature grows the seed, and then, we eat the seed. And then, after that, we sow the seed, nature grows the seed, and then, we eat the seed. And then, after that again, we sow the seed, nature grows the seed....

RICK: Oh, shut up, Neil! Shut up! Shut up.... The beauty of your plan, Neil, seems to rest on everyone being really into seeds.

NEIL: No no no, Rick. You don't understand the timeless wonder of the whole thing. We. Sow the seed! Nature grows the seed. We eat the seed. And then....

[Rick clobbers Neil with a shovel. Neil collapses, unmoving.]

RICK: All right. Now, shut up. [pause] Come on, get up Neil, there's a lot of work to be done. Neil? Neil?! [bends over, feels the body] Oh, God! Oh, God, I've killed a hippie! I've killed a hippie, and now I'll have to pay.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

skinnyonce said:


> would something like this help or not, from the carpet monster eating small parts


Brilliant! If only I had thought of that before building my FM Falcon; four parts out of nine hundred--still hurts.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I always pray to Saint Anthony when I lose a part (often) and he almost never has let me down. Glad to read you went back to the kit!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it all straightened out, MB! :thumbsup:


----------

